# Meet Mia!



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello everyone..Yesterday (1/1/08) My husband and I drove to meet our breeder Chris and Manny of Chrisman Maltese to pick up my new puppy Mia!! Although I purchased her on 11/24, I decided to leave her w/ my breeder since I was traveling out of the country for the most of December. I arrived back in the States on 12/30 and picked her up on the First day of the New Year!! I uploaded some of her new pictures in my gallery. Please stop by to take a look!

Mia is now 6 months old so I think she will remain this size. My husband and I are very much in love w/ Mia, as her personality and stunning looks just captivates us (I am biased..hehe..I admit!) Her first night home was very exhausting, however, b/c she was crying and did not want to be left alone..to make a long story short- After hours of Mommy waking up and taking Mia to pee pee (but to no avail) Mia won the battle and slept like an angle on mommy's tummy on the couch instead of her crate...lol...I guess you can say, Mia trained Mommy well! Mommy had literally 3 hrs of sleep and is still very jet lagged!! *sigh*..something has gotta change tonight! 

I just want to say a big THANK YOU to you all on this forum. From the beginning of my puppy search til now, I still log on to read and learn about all facets of the Maltese breed, behavior, and how to be a better mommy to my baby..I love the incredible amount of experience and information + knowledge on here! I hope to remain on this forum and to share my own experiences as well!

Happy New Year Everyone! 

Mia and her mommy.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

A very big welcome home Miss Mia!!! Ben & Emma sent you a package today, tell Mommy to check the mail tomorrow!

Lots of luck and best wishes Alice!!!! Mia is stunning!!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS :chili: I bet you are so excited she is finally home. These guys sure train us fast!! Louis is a bed sleeper also  She is darling!! We also got Louis last month when he was 6 months- I think it's a great age. This breed also really intrigues my husband and I- we just can't get enough of them.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Mia is absolutely adorable. :wub: :wub: :wub: There is a chance she could still grow some. Kosmo weighed almost 6 lbs. at his neuter when he was 6 months old and he's now 7.8 lbs. 

Can't wait to see Mia grow up :aktion033: Congrats!! :chili: 

Gena & Kosmo


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Welcome home little Mia! Nissa is also exactly 6 months old (yesterday) and weighs 6 lbs even. What is Mia's birthdate? She is adorable!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Congratulations on your beautiful baby girl! She is just gorgeous! I love how THEY train us the minute we walk in the door with them, but truly I would not have it any other way. My baby did the same but thing but I didn't mind at all. In fact, I enjoyed cuddling with him and making him feel at home and loved. He is my constant companion now and I love it. This is the most awesome site ever. Please visit us daily and keep us posted on her development. She is lovely and you are so very lucky!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Congratulations - Mia is _gorgeous_ 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Thank you for the warm welcomes!!

To answer some of your questions: Mia was born on Independence Day (7/4)..hehe

Chris of Chrisman Maltese told me that Mia will be small. Probably 4-4.5 lbs fully grown. When I first called, I asked for a small dog so I got lucky that he had Mia available. He has given my her pedigree and he estimated her weight based on her parents and her lines. Chris is extremely professional and caring. He called me earlier today to find out how Mia is doing. I couldn't have asked for a better breeder. I have confidence in him and his knowledge of his lines. So, If he tells me she is 4-4.5 lbs fully grown, then I trust him. 

I am about to run out of the house to Mia's first Vet appointment! I cant believe I am collecting a fecal sample in a ziploc bag to bring to the vet..lol....it just seems kind of funny to me..I feel like I am in an episode of CSI..lol..except, mine is fecal matter, not murder weapons..lol...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my...she is a doll!! I love this pic!









Mia has probably never slept alone. I'm sure she is used to a crate, but was most likely in a crate with another pup or two. Save yourself the headache and just plan on her sleeping in your room or even in your bed. I think 99% of us have them in our beds with us! LOL


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations and best wishes to you and Mia. She is a little doll. You have no idea what your are in for. There is nothing more loving than a Maltese. Welcome to SM. I think you will love it here.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my, you've got yourself a real doll baby there! Congratulations and may you have many many happy loving years together!


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Congrats!!! She is beautiful and looks just like a little princess. She looks like she has a very nice coat. Are you planning on keeping her in full coat? I love the long locks but I understand why some have them cut down in puppy cuts. 

Wecome home Miss Mia.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Welcome little Mia!!  She is Adorable!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

She's GORGEOUS!!
How sweet - (love the bag)

Enjoy!! On size - though - she might surprise you and grow a bit - Rugby weighed about 4.3 lbs at 6 months and is now up to 5lbs. 

I'm so glad you got her she is a doll!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhhh, Mia is a doll :wub: :wub: !! congratulations to all of you.

Bob, Marsha and The Boyz


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She is one adorable little ball of fluff!! Enjoy her, and keep posting pictures!


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Mia is adorable- congrats! :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Mia is adorable very beautiful girl :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That is one stunning puppy :wub: I am a major fan of Chrisman Maltese - they have truly fabulous coats and pigment  Sarah


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

> Thank you for the warm welcomes!!
> 
> To answer some of your questions: Mia was born on Independence Day (7/4)..hehe
> 
> ...



She's exactly 4 days younger then Nissa so we can watch their progress together. Nissa is my first Maltese and I'm enjoying every minute of it and you will too. It truly is a wonderful breed.


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

Mia looks sooo adorable!! Thanks for sharing her pic!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh wow, congratulations. she is soooooooooooooo cute :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Welcome Mia! She is an absolute doll baby! Congrats again! :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I love your comment about poop in a ziplock bag... - I KNOW I am generally more concerned about the dogs poop/pee than I am my own...!!
I've taken fresh samples, frozen samples, etc. in.. - I've also taken urine samples.. The joys of motherhood!!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

She is adorable!! Congratulations!

Do you pronounce her name Mee-a or My-a??


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

> She is adorable!! Congratulations!
> 
> Do you pronounce her name Mee-a or My-a??[/B]


Thank you!! :blush: 

I pronounce her name as "Mee-a" lol..


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=497107
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, what a wonderful coincidence!! Yes, it would be fun to track their progress together. We can watch them grow together! You know what else is funny? My own birthday is 7/5. And today, the receptionist at the Vet's birthday is the SAME as Mia's! She was like "OMG, your puppy was born on my birthday!" lol...interesting day!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

> I love your comment about poop in a ziplock bag... - I KNOW I am generally more concerned about the dogs poop/pee than I am my own...!!
> I've taken fresh samples, frozen samples, etc. in.. - I've also taken urine samples.. The joys of motherhood!![/B]


LOL..i know! When I made the appt @ the vet, the receptionist told me to bring "fecal sample." I literally said "WHAT SAMPLE?" lol...The process sounds so technical..and since I am a big CSI geek, I immediately thought of that..lol...its too bad mine wasnt so glamorous, ..haha...


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, congratulations! Mia is a total cutie!! :wub: :wub: I want a puppy too.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Aww!! Mia is a doll!!! :wub: :wub: Congratulations and I am sure you will enjoy puppyhood with your baby! And that carrier!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations she is beautiful. :wub:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Mia is really beautiful.

I'd expect nothing less from Moxie's 1/2 sister...LOL
J'taime le Sac Chien aussie! Manifique!


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Mia is very beautiful, but her LV bag is beyond words! :wub: :wub: I am a big LV fan. Congrats on your new little fluff.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:chili: Congratulations! Mia is gorgeous!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome Home Mia. You're a beautiful little girl, and tell Mommy she should be honored to have you sleep on her. Try and let mommy get a little sleep though.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Congratulations!!!! She is a real beauty, I looked at her pics on the Chrisman site. I thought she was the cutest!!!! She is scared and wants the warmth of her Mommy.........Welcome and please keep us informed on how she is doing.....


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OH my goodness, how VERY special Mia will be to me! I LOVE July 4th and was married on that date. November 24 is my son Jason's birthday and well January 1st is just a GREAT day all around. Plus "my" Bella Mia, now goes by just Mia.

You have a beautiful doll there in Mia... I wish you years and years of joy and happiness with her.

Do you have "her" room ready? How many hangers to you have in her closet to fill?  

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww glad to hear she is home with you. SHe is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats!!! Mia is adorable!!!! :wub: I can't wait to see more pics of Mia!!! :biggrin:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

She is just stunning. :wub: :wub: That makes either 4 or 5 Mia's and they are all gorgeous....perfect name for a perfect girl!!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

> Mia is really beautiful.
> 
> I'd expect nothing less from Moxie's 1/2 sister...LOL
> J'taime le Sac Chien aussie! Manifique![/B]


Thank you very much Moxie's Mom!! Your Moxie is a total heartthrob himself!!! I love his face and I am so proud that Mia resembles her half brother!! Also, THANK YOU SO MUCH for all your advice!! Mia slept like an angel (quiet one) in her own crate last night!! check you email..hehe..




> Mia is very beautiful, but her LV bag is beyond words! :wub: :wub: I am a big LV fan. Congrats on your new little fluff.[/B]


aww..thank you! I like LV too...my husband thought i was NUTS for buying a LV bag that will be PEE PEEd on..and scratched up...but I just wanted to spoil my Mia a little bit..just like all the other malts on here, shes on spoiled princess! hehe :wub: 



> Welcome Home Mia. You're a beautiful little girl, and tell Mommy she should be honored to have you sleep on her. Try and let mommy get a little sleep though.[/B]


lol...I actually do feel quite "honored" to be her bed for one night..albeit a VERY TIRED one..lol...I dont think I can do this every night though, b/c the husband will be jealous!!! haha..Did i mention we are still sorta newlyweds? hehe..



> Congratulations!!!! She is a real beauty, I looked at her pics on the Chrisman site. I thought she was the cutest!!!! She is scared and wants the warmth of her Mommy.........Welcome and please keep us informed on how she is doing.....[/B]


Aww..thank you for your kind words!!! all of Chrisman's puppies are absolutely beautiful, in my humble opinion..hehe...but Mia does have a special place in her mommy's heart..hehe..




> OH my goodness, how VERY special Mia will be to me! I LOVE July 4th and was married on that date. November 24 is my son Jason's birthday and well January 1st is just a GREAT day all around. Plus "my" Bella Mia, now goes by just Mia.
> 
> You have a beautiful doll there in Mia... I wish you years and years of joy and happiness with her.
> 
> ...


Oh WOW..talk about coincidence!! I will be sure to update you on my Mia and I hope to hear about your Mia as well!! :biggrin: 




> She is just stunning. :wub: :wub: That makes either 4 or 5 Mia's and they are all gorgeous....perfect name for a perfect girl!!![/B]


Thank you!! Your Mia is SOOOO CUTE!!


----------



## cavenee (Jan 3, 2008)

She's absolutely precious! If you're wanting extra carriers, I highly recommend Celltei. Enjoy your baby and keep the photos coming!


----------



## mimi'smommy (Dec 9, 2007)

Congratulations! Mia looks like a real little princess!!


----------

